# Erfahrungen EK MLC Phoenix



## 1NDY (18. Dezember 2018)

Hoi zusammen,

bei Caseking gibt es das set gerade Günstiger.
EK Water Blocks EK-MLC Phoenix 360 Core-Modul + CPU-Kue…

gibt es hierzu Erfahrungen oder meinungen?


----------



## IICARUS (18. Dezember 2018)

Erfahrung wirst du da noch nicht groß finden können da diese AIO recht neu auf dem Markt ist.

Finde ich aber sehr gut da zum einem modular ist und es auch ein Füllport über dem Radiator hat. Die Pumpe wurde auch am Radiator integriert und nicht auf dem CPU Kühler was sonst üblich ist. Vielleicht konnte die Pumpe so besser entkoppelt werden, aber da man nichts von der Pumpe sieht ist dieses ungewiss. Der 360mm Radiator sollte auch gut die Wärme abgeben können.

EDIT:

Gut Pumpe ist nicht entkoppelt, scheint aber was in der Art DDC310 zu sein und vermutlich auch leise sein.
Leider finden sich hierzu auf Youtube nur Videos wo die AIO vorgestellt wird.


----------



## 1NDY (18. Dezember 2018)

Ja das problem habe ich auch finde viele Unboxing viedeos etc.
Finde den Preis aber aktuell echt gut muss ich sagen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (20. Dezember 2018)

Wir schreiben das Jahr 2015 ...

EK-XLC Predator is setting a new standard for AIO liquid cooling! - ekwb.com

EK pre-filled and QDC-enabled GPU water blocks are finally here! - ekwb.com

--> mit Laing DDC Pumpe

2016 dann mit der SPC60 Pumpe (EKWB Eigenentwicklung) und Ek spart damit Asche, da die Laing DDC nicht mehr für teuer Geld eingekauft werden muss ... 

EK-XLC Predator 140 and EK-XLC Predator 280 now available worldwide! - ekwb.com

EK-XTOP SPC-60 (inc. Pump) – Page 2


2017 dann schließlich optisch überfahren als EKWB Phoenix:

EK-MLC Phoenix is here! - ekwb.com


EK liefert auch in einer Videoserie einige Infos zum Befüllen, Erweitern, .... Ist also quasi ein alter Hut und es gibt viele Erfahrungsberichte zu den Kerneigenschaften der AiO.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tuq1ic2ENS8&list=PLURGpXub3CCD3XAojJtDBNX6Fwd4uY_sb


----------



## 1NDY (21. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe mir sie aufjedenfall mal bestellt. Werde sehen wie sie läuft


----------



## IICARUS (21. Dezember 2018)

Stimmt... ist die gar nicht so neue.... komisch ist mir jetzt mit diesem Thema erst aufgefallen.
Trotzdem finden sich keine Bewertungen oder Tests dazu... zumindest konnte ich Gestern dazu nichts auf die schnelle finden.

Sieht aber dennoch sehr gut aus... finde ich... würde mich über Resonanz zu der AIO freuen.


----------



## 1NDY (21. Dezember 2018)

Sobald ich alle Komponenten habe AiO CPU und mainboard werd ich was kurzes schreiben


----------



## Lios Nudin (21. Dezember 2018)

Mit dem Angebot von 120€ machst du nichts falsch, alleine zwei QDC (je 25€) und die Pumpe (68€) kosten zusammen dasselbe:

EK Water Blocks EK-XTOP SPC-60 PWM, Plexi ab €'*'67,84 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

EK Water Blocks EK-QDC 10mm Schnellverschluss ab €'*'24,83 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Wichtig ist nur, dass du dir die Zeit zum Entlüften nimmst: YouTube

Falls die Vadar Lüfter für dich nicht in Ordnung gehen, würde ich es mit den neuen Arctic P12 versuchen: Arctic P12 PWM schwarz ab €'*'5,10 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Ich habe die Berichterstattung seit der Ankündigung 2015 verfolgt und die EK-XLC Predator 240 mit Laing DDC (inzwischen leider EOL) ist für mich die bis heute beste AiO. Für die 165€, für die sie nach einigen Monaten direkt im EK Webshop angeboten wurde, war sie ein starkes Angebot:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...53374-erweiterbare-aio-wakue.html#post8457040

Für den AiO Käufer war die Predator/ist die Phoenix aber zum regülären Preis in der Regel zu teurer.


----------



## 1NDY (22. Dezember 2018)

Danke für den link zum entlüften. Werd das alles in Ruhe machen


----------



## 1NDY (13. Februar 2019)

Habe jetzt meine EK Phoenix AiO eingebaut, Ging an sich alles Problemlos auch mit dem Entlüften. Von der Qualität her bin ich bis jetzt zufrieden.
Zur Kühlleistung kann ich aktuell noch nicht viel sagen. Muss ich erst genauer Testen mir fehlt aber auch ein Vergleich. Da ich die CPU auch direkt ersetzt habe.
Das einzige was mich gestört hat war das ich die Lüfter umdrehen musste da diese auf Pull konfiguriert waren. Habe es auf Push umgebaut. 
Die Verarbeitung und die Haptik sind vollkommen in Ordnung. Das Design ohne diese unnötigen RGB LEDs find ich super.
Einzig der Phoenix auf dem CPU Block leuchtet weiss schön Dezent und elegant.
So wie es mir gefällt. An sich lässt sich das system über die QD Kupplungen ohne probleme erweitern was mir auch sehr zusagt. 
Genauso das man die Kühlflüssigkeit wechseln kann.


----------

